# Massanutten @Woodstone



## dawna (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought a Woodstone Luxury 4 bedroom condo at Massanutten in 2010 resale.  I put both my two daughter's name on the deed.  One daughter is at the resort now.  she had her gold card made yesterday.  not only did she get a gold card but her husband and her two sons also was given a gold card.  Looks like the resort is still giving out the gold cards.  Her husband and her kids are not on my deed only her name is on the deed, but they told her because she is married her family was intitle to a gold card.  My husband and I will be joining them this weekend.  for those of you who said that they stop giving out the gold cards to resale customer need to go back and get their because you can still get them. 

Dawna: cheer:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 6, 2012)

*Fans Of Woodstone At Massanutten.*

We like Woodstone At Massanutten -- spent an enjoyable week there in October 2008. 

Previously, we snagged an _Instant Exchange_ Woodstone week for my brother.

More recently, we swung a _Last Call_ week at Woodstone for The Chief Of Staff's sister. 

The resort is an easy distance from the Washington DC area.  The Woodstone units are pleasant & roomy & up to date.  The resort itself is attractive, with plenty to do year-round, even though it apparently started out as a ski resort. 

Best of all for us non-owners, Woodstone At Massanutten turns up with some frequency on _Last Call_. 

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 6, 2012)

I think your daughter may just have been lucky.  Either somehow your unit is not marked as resale in the system (lucky mistakes like this seem to happen to Wyndham purchasers sometimes) or the person making the ID cards made a mistake or didn't care.  

It can't hurt to try every time you visit if you bought resale and don't have one.  I am not worrying too much about not having one because my kids plan on getting the activity cards (which does not include any additional gold card savings)  For a weeks worth of activities, I think a gold card would save me about $40-$50.


----------



## dawna (Jun 7, 2012)

*Massanutten gold card*



tschwa2 said:


> I think your daughter may just have been lucky.  Either somehow your unit is not marked as resale in the system (lucky mistakes like this seem to happen to Wyndham purchasers sometimes) or the person making the ID cards made a mistake or didn't care.
> 
> It can't hurt to try every time you visit if you bought resale and don't have one.  I am not worrying too much about not having one because my kids plan on getting the activity cards (which does not include any additional gold card savings)  For a weeks worth of activities, I think a gold card would save me about $40-$50.




Maybe my daughter was lucky, but I don't see how her family was able to get a gold card when they are not on my deed.  But hey, I am happy that they all was able to get one.  for once something good happen in our favor.

Dawna


----------



## laura1957 (Jun 7, 2012)

When we filled out paperwork for our original gold cards 7-8 years ago, they gave us one for each of our dependents also.  My husbands younger daughter and my older daughter received one since they were both still in college and were on our tax forms, along with my teenage daughter.  They were not on our deeds at all - they were considered part of our household for tax purposes and that is what Massanutten went by.


----------



## madex (Jun 7, 2012)

laura1957 said:


> When we filled out paperwork for our original gold cards 7-8 years ago, they gave us one for each of our dependents also.  My husbands younger daughter and my older daughter received one since they were both still in college and were on our tax forms, along with my teenage daughter.  They were not on our deeds at all - they were considered part of our household for tax purposes and that is what Massanutten went by.



We bought resale 5 years ago.  We got gold cards for us as well for our only dependant (our son)  Every time we are in the area visiting our son at college, we use the resort pool and other facilites, which is really nice!


----------

